# Free e-Book on Rainbowfish



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Rainbowfishes - Their care and keeping in captivity by Adrian R. Tappin (foremost expert on rainbowfish)

Great catch at 400 odd pages with detailed information and superb photo's.

If you like Rainbowfish you will love this book.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3790

Enjoy!


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The book is a good read.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Groovychild said:


> Rainbowfishes - Their care and keeping in captivity by Adrian R. Tappin (foremost expert on rainbowfish)
> 
> Great catch at 400 odd pages with detailed information and superb photo's.
> 
> ...


*Wow! Great Rainbowfish Reference!*

Thanks for the link


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

bonus thanks for the link!


----------

